# Deja Vu 20 week cycle log



## Deja Vu (Jan 22, 2012)

6' 3" 
227 lbs Started at 185 lbs
37 years old 
BF% not sure close to a baby seal. 
Training 2.5 years 
one test e cycle last year. 
arms 16 1/2 << 
quads 26 " 
calves 16 3/4 
forearms 14"
chest 46" 
waist 34" 
View attachment 39550

View attachment 39551

View attachment 39552

View attachment 39553

View attachment 39554
*Routine:*

Mon. Legs 

Squats 
Leg press 
leg ext /leg curl super set 
standing calf raise 
Calves on leg press



Tues Chest/Bi's 


Incline dumbell 
Flat bench 
Pec deck 
Precher curls 
Standing cable curls 
Random curl 



Thur Tri/Shoulders 

Close grip bench 
Skull crushers 
Random cable work 
Standing shoulder press 
Upright rows 
Side lat 


Fri Back 

Pullovers
Pullups 
Barbell rows 
Cable rows 
Shrugs 

*Diet *

Meal #1 (Protein shake )

2 cups milk 
1 cup liq egg 
3/4 cup oatmeal 
1 banana 
1 cup yogurt 
2 scoops protein powder 


Meal #2 

Sandwich on a bagel 
1 cup cottage cheese 
almonds 
( sometimes it's lunchmeat but most of the time I cook a roast and use that)


Meal #3 
Fast food. I never eat fries or drink soda but I do eat alot of hamburgers and chicken 

Meal #4 

This is my worst meal we are usually working and we dont get any breaks so this meal is usually fucked up 

Sometimes I wll eat a greek yogurt and a protein bar with a few almonds other times I will get a few hamburgers on the way home and just eat the patties. 

*workout*


Meal #5 Protein shake (same as above) 



Meal #6 Dinner. 

8oz meat ' (min)
veggies 


Meal #7 

Protein shake same as the one above but I add peanut butter. I will add this meal tonight 3rd week of my cycle. 




Cycle 
weeks 1 thru 7 600 mg test e 
Weeks 7 thru 14 800 mg test e 
weeks 14 thru 20 1000 mg test e or keep at 800 (will see how sides are)
weeks 1 thru 19 600 mg EQ 
weeks 3 thru 20 AI does based on sides 

Was going to run d bol and deca mixed in the cycle but I am trying to do the right thing and add a compound at a time to see the effects. 





I will start keeping track with legs starting tom Jan 23. Why wait so long to start my log? I have a wife and three kids. So I am very busy. I also work 10 hrs a day min roofing or building houses. So my time is very limited. With such long esters it should not matter. My nips started to get a little sensative today so I will start my AI.


----------



## swollen (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like this is gonna be a good log...goin' to be nice watchin' you grow. 
I'll be followin' along bro.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jan 23, 2012)

swollen said:


> Looks like this is gonna be a good log...goin' to be nice watchin' you grow.
> I'll be followin' along bro.


 
Thanks for the support swollen.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jan 23, 2012)

Roofed a two story 12/12 today. So I will do legs tom, I have just a small flat roof to do. 
I will only list working sets, I do just as many warm up sets as I do working sets on my compound lifts. I like to make sure I'm warmed up. 



*Mon Jan 23 , 2012 Chest/Biceps *

Dumbell incline press 
80lbs x 10 
85 lbs x 8 
90 lbs x 7 Drop set 70x 10 
95 lbs x 2 <<<< epic fail 

Flat Bench ( no spotter) 
275 lbs x 8 
295 x 5 
295 x 5 drop set 225x8 135x12 

pec dek ( 30 sec rest) 
130 lbs x 12 
150 x 11 
170 x 8 
130 x 15 


DB preacher curls 
30 lbs x 15 
35 lbs x 10 
40 lbs x 8 
45 lbs x 9 

Standing cable curls (30 sec rest) 
#5 x 17 
#6 x 10 
#7 x 6 
#5 x 16 

Cable Hammer curls 
#5 x 31 
#7 x 20 
#9 x10 

Was a decent workout, average pump going. Was a long day at work so was a little tired. No real str gains from the cycle yet onl the start of week 3 thou. My nips are getting sensative so I will start my AI soon.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jan 25, 2012)

Worked legs today. I dont list my warm ups. But for squats and leg press I do alot of warmup. Squats I start with the bar and work my way up. I do as many warm ups as I do working sets if not more. I have no intrest in getting hurt. I am after all 37. 



*Squats*
#225 x 12  # 275 x 6  #275 x 6 drop set   ( I need alot of work on squats, I go all the way down with a pause at the bottom. But my weakness is my lower back, I'm all upper body. Squats KILL my back. Not sure if I should try doing them later or maybe use a smith machine. Or maybe just lower the weight and do high reps.) 


*Leg Press *
18 plates x 15  20 plates x 20   20 plates x 20 


*Leg ext/leg curl super sets. *

#100 x20 #8 x 20 
#110x 15 #9 x 15 


*Calves on leg  press*

 This is where I threw up, lol. Not from hard work just puked. Now I have the shits but my protein shake has stayed down. So far.....    

lol I hate to puke.  




 Tri's/shoulders tom. My libido is starting to really pick up, appetitie too. But last time I did test this happened as well. So I dont think I am feeling the eq yet. Three more weeks and I will up the test dose


----------



## Deja Vu (Jan 26, 2012)

Did Tri's shoulders today. Felt much better today, appetite is down a little. Got a crazy pump in the gym today. Almost to much. ^^  But I left my log book at the gym!! ha  So I will have to enter my info tom. Starting to have trouble sleeping at night. Weird dreams,  anxiety? Not sure. I feel well rested when I wake up, but I wake up at 3 am instead of 6am.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jan 28, 2012)

Thur jan 26 Tri/ shoulders 

*Close grip bench *
225 x 12 
245 x 9 
275 x 4 oops 
265 x 5 DS 

*Skull crushers *
85 x 15 
95 x 10 
105 x 6 
85 x 17 

*Cable pressdown (rope) *
85 x 15 
95 x 10 
105 x 6 
85 x 17 

*Smith** machine press *( I used to always do these standing. I tried them seated and 
                               on the smith machine. I get a much better squeeze and pump
                               this way. )

110 x 10 
130 x 9 
140 x 10 

I didnt count the bar only the weight of added plates. 

*Side Lat *(seated and good form. I see guys throw 60's around using hips and legs. thats not for me) 

25 x 10 
30 x 10 
35 x 7 
25 x 19 


Then I do a high row with the rope for rear delts and front raises with dumbells for front delts. Supersets and high reps just for a good pump to the area.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jan 28, 2012)

Back tonight. Appetite back to normal. Starting to feel pretty good. ^^ 

*Pullovers *
170 x 10 
180 x 9 
190 x 7 
200 x 5 DS 


*Pullups/pulldowns*
PD 3 225 lbs x 15 

PU Bw x 12 
PU Bw+30 lbs x 7 
PU Bw+40 lbs x 5 DS 


*Barebell rows [reverse grip] *
225 x 11 
235 x 10 
245 x 8 
255 x 6 


*Cable row [low to bellybutton]*
#11 x 11 
# 12 x 10 
#13 x 9 
#14 x 6 


*Barbell shrugs *
135 x 20 
225 x 17 
275 x 14 
315 x 9 




Felt good today. My wife made me steak, eggs and blueberry pancakes for my first meal. And then two hamburgers on bagles for my second! Without even asking! I think she likes test as much as I do.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jan 29, 2012)

Weight this am View attachment 39824  Before any food or water. Start of week four, took my 7th pin today. I will check my weight my at the start of each week on sunday.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jan 30, 2012)

*Chest/Bi's*

Incline DB Press 
80 x 10 
85 x 9 
90 x 6 
95 x 3 DS 

Flat Barbell bench 
275 x 8 
295 x 6 
300 x 5 DS 

PecDek 
150x15 
160 x 14 
170x11
150x12 


Standng Cable curls 
#7 x 25 
#8 x 17 
#9 x 15 

Abs


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 1, 2012)

*Squats*

225 x 12 
275 x 8 
295 x 6 


*Leg Press*

18 platesx 20 
20 platesx 25 
22 plates x 15 


*Leg Ext/Leg curls  supersets *

90 x 25 
100 x 20 
110 x 15 


*Standing calf raises *

bw x 25 
100 x 25 
150 x 20 
200 x 17 


 Did this yesterday Tues jan 31.  Felt pretty good today, super busy with the kids.


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 5, 2012)

Shoulders/Tris  Thurs feb 2 


Close grip bench 
225 x 10 
245 x 8 
265 x 6 
265 x5 DS 

Skull Crushers 
95 x 9 
105 x 7 
75 x 16 

Tri press downs 
65 x 15 
80 x 12 
90 x 9 
90 x 9 DS 

Shoulder Press (smith) Only count plate weight
50 x 15 
70 x 15 
90 x 15 
110 x 8 
140 x 8 
160 x 5 

Upright rows 
95x 12 
115 x 12 
135 x 9 

THen I do some rear lats standing with the rope attachment for a few sets .


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 5, 2012)

Back Fri feb 3 

Pullovers
170 x 12 
180 x 10 
190 x 8 
200 x 5 DS 

Pull ups 
BW x 15 
BW+30 LBS x 8 
BW+40 LBS x 5 DS 


Barbell Rows (underhand)
225 x 11 
235 x 11 
245x 9 
225 x 16 

Cable row (low to belly button)
#11 x 11 
#12 x 10 
#13 x 10 
#14 x 6 DS x2


Shrugs 
225 x 17 
275 x 17 
315 x 12


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunday Feb 5 2012 Start if week 5, I LOST WEIGHT!! View attachment 40011  Don't have a clue whats going on, I have been hammering down food. I am not losing size at all, just fat. The fat seems to be falling off me. May try some weight gainer, see if I can get my cals up. My libido is thru the roof and my nips are pretty sensative so I know the test is real. Going to have to seriously up my calories.


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 6, 2012)

Chest today. 
DB Incline 
80 x 10 
85 x 8 
90 x 6 
95 x 4 DS 

Flat Bench 
275 x 8 
295 x 6 
300 x 3 DS 
225 x 15 

Pec Deck 
150 x 15 
160 x 13 
170 x 11 
180 x 10 

Abs 



Roofed my ass off today. This cycle seems to make my temper worse. Not so much I snap but if someone says something that offends me, I need to talk about it right away. If not I will dwell on it, and get all anxious then snap.


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 7, 2012)

Did legs totally different today. Very high reps and 30 sec rest period. Craziest pump I have ever had. Hours later it feels like I;m walking on a waterbed. 


Squat 
185 x 30 
185 x 25 
185 x 23 
185 x 20 
185 x 10 

Leg press
10 plates x 45 
10pl x 30 
10 pl x 40 
10 pl x 35 
10 pl x 15 

Leg ext/ leg culrs super sets. 

100x 25 
100x 25 
100x 20 
100x 10 


Calf raises. 
bw x 50 
100 x 40 
100x 30 
100x 30


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 10, 2012)

*Tri/ Shoulders today *

Close grip bench 
225x10 
245 x 8 
265 x 6 
275x3 DS 

Rope/v handle pressdowns 
50x15 
60x12 
70x 8 
50x 19 

Skull Crushers
75 x 12 
85 x 11 
95 x 7 
75x 16 

Seated Smith machine press (no bar weight)
90 x 10 
110 x 8 
140 x 8 
160 x 3 DS 

Seated Laterals 
20 x 15 
25 x 15 
30 x 10 
35 x 8 

Front Raises
20 x 15 
25 x 15 
30 x 15 
35 x 15



 About the same as last week. Not happy about that. Time to step it up.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 10, 2012)

hows the cycle goin? side gettin bad yet?


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 12, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> hows the cycle goin? side gettin bad yet?


 
 I thought I was getting the flu. My stomach was aching all the time. Come to find out it goes away when I eat. For awile....   Not really digging the fact that after a half hour or so my stomach hurts so bad from hunger pains I feel sick. lol  To bad I have to work, or I could really put on some weight@!


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 12, 2012)

Did back on friday 2-10-12 

Pullovers
160 x 10 
170 x 8 
180 x 8 
190 x 7 

Pullups 
bw x 15
bw+30 x 8 
bw+40 x 6 
bw+50 x 4 DS 


BB rows 
225 x 10 
235 x 9 
245 x 7 
255 x 7 

Low cable row (30 sec rest)

#11 x 15 
#12 x 12 
#13 x 10 
#14 x 7 

Shrugs 
135 x 25 
225 x 20 
275 x 15 
315 x 12


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2012)

I would be pretty happy with 5 pounds of pure fat lost


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I would be pretty happy with 5 pounds of pure fat lost


 Test makes fat fall off of me.


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 12, 2012)

DId chest today 2 12 2012   (son has basketball tom)

Incline DB press
80 x 10 
85 x 9 
90 x 7 
95 x 5 DS 

Flat BB bench 
225 x 12 
275 x 8 
295 x 5 
300x 4 DS x2 

Incline BB press  (only rested long enough to change plates)
95 x 15 
135 x 15 
185 x 7 

Pec Deck 
140 x 15 
150 x 15 
160 x `12 
170 x 12


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 12, 2012)

Sun Feb 12  start of week 6 . Weight started going back up View attachment 40211 I had to increase my carbs seems to be working. I feel much fuller and stronger.  I seem to be having a few anger issues, didnt happen at all my last cycle. Could just be other factors or maybe a little anxiety from the EQ not sure. Nothing out of control just noticeable.


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 15, 2012)

Did lgs today. 2/15/12  really fcuked up my back doing squats. I can't even stay standing for very long. I;m going to try to move squats to third exercise to lighten the load on my back, try to pre exaust my legs. That or I can try the smith machine, which I dont want to do. 


squats 
225 x 10  
275 x 8   This is where my back reall gave out. I stayed and did most of my workout but it was r, I could barely pick a 45 lb plate. 

Leg press
14 plates x 15 
16 plates x 15 
18 plates x 15 
20 plates x 15 

Leg ext/ leg curl supersets 

90 x 18 
100 x17 
110 x17 
120 x 17 

stading calf raise 

100 x 20 
120 x 20 
140 x 20 
160 x 20 


 Hurting my back really scared me. Never been hurt before, I want to be able to lift the rest of my life. So I will do much higher reps on squats and do them third or so in my workout.


----------



## nby (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking good man! You can try warming up your lower back first before squatting, head over to the leg extension as first exercise after and then go squatting. 
No harm in squatting in smith btw! But thats a matter of opinion I guess. 
I'd also run calves again on another day, can easily do it twice a week.

Keep it up!


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 19, 2012)

nby said:


> Looking good man! You can try warming up your lower back first before squatting, head over to the leg extension as first exercise after and then go squatting.
> No harm in squatting in smith btw! But thats a matter of opinion I guess.
> I'd also run calves again on another day, can easily do it twice a week.
> 
> Keep it up!


 

I think pre exaust will really help take a load off my back. Been going on sundays while my wife does cardio. And doing standing calf raises, calf raises on the leg press, and calf raises with a bar across my knees sitting. 
I have the calves of an 8 yr old boy! I really need to work them more.


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 19, 2012)

thurs 2/16/12 did Tri/Shoulders 

Close grip bench 
225 x 13 
225 x 12 
225 x 8 DS 

Pressdowns ( rope and v handle) 
#50x 15 /15 
#60x 11/11
#70x 8/8 
#50x 13/10 

Skull crushers
75 x 10 
85 x 12 
95 x 10 
105 x 6 


Seated shoulder press (smith machine I only counte the weight of the plates.) 
90 x 12 
120 x 10 
130 x 10 
150 x 8 


Seated side laterals
20 x 15 
25 x 15 
30 x 15 
35 x 10 


Rear delts  (high rows)
#4 x 20 
#7 x 20 
#10 x 20 
#13 x 17 
#16 x 13 


  Back was killing me. Surprised how much it affected my workout. People looked at me funny because I had to roll off the side of the bench, instead of sitting up. lol


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 19, 2012)

Fri 2/17/12   Back day 

Pullovers 

160 x 10 
170 x 10 
180 x 10 
190 x 8 DS 

Pullups 

bw x 15 
+30lbs  x 10 
+40lbs x 8 
+50lbs X6 DS 


Barbell rows.  (ummm yeah these hurt) 

225 x 12 
225 x 12 
225 x 10  

Shrugs

225 x 20
275 x 20 
315 x 10 



 Back was feeling better.


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 19, 2012)

Sunday 2/19/12 Start of week 7. View attachment 40365 Had to get a belt to hold up my pants. Losing my fat belly, I might add in some cardio to see if I can completely lose my fat gut. Getting crazy pumps in the gym. Appetite is high, I would hate to take eq during a cut\diet my stomach feels empty all the time.


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 20, 2012)

Mon 2/20/12 Chest 

Incline db 
80 x 10 
85 x 8 
90 x 7 
94x4ds  

Flat BB bench
225 x 12 
275 x 8 
295 x 6 
295 x 5 ds 

Incline BB press
95 x 15 
115 x 15 
135 x 12 
155 x 9 

Pec Deck 
160 x 15 
170 x 12 
180 x 10 
190 x 8


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 21, 2012)

tues 2/21/12  

Legs 



Leg ext/leg curl super set 

#100 x  20/15 
  110 x 17/15 
  120 x 15 /10 

Leg press 
 16 plates x 17 
 18 pl x 15 
 20pl x 20 

Squats 
185 x 20 
185 x 20 
185 x 20 
185 x 20 

 Took it easy on my legs today, back felt much better. I'll try and get some vagisil and hit legs hard next week. ^^


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 25, 2012)

thur 2/23/12  tri/shoulders 

close grip bench 
225 x 13 
245 x 9 
265 x 4 ds  

pressdowns  ( rope then drop to v handle)
50 x 15/15 
60 x 12/12 
65 x 9/7 
50 x 12/7 

Skull crushers 
75 x 15 
85 x 9 
95 x 6 
95 x 7 

Smith seated shoulder press.  (plate weight only) 
70 x 15 
90 x 10 
110 x 8 
140 x 9 
160 x 5 

upright row
95 x 15 
115 x 15 
135 x 8


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 25, 2012)

back sat 2/25/12

Pullovers
170x10 
180 x 8 
190 x 8 
200 x 5ds 

pullups 
bw x 15 
+30 x 9 
+40 x 6 
+50 x 5 ds x2 

BB rows (underhand) 
225 x 12 
255 x 9 
245 x 7 
255 x 9 

Cable rows 
#11 x 15 
#12 x 14 
#13 x 11 
#14 x 9 

Shrugs 
135 x 28 
225 x 20 
275 x 12 
315 x 10


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 28, 2012)

Chest 2/27/12 


Db incline 
85 x 10 
90 x 8 
95 x 7 
100 x 4   <<<<  first time 


Flat BB bench 

225 x 15 
275 x 8 
295 x 7 
315 x 3 

Incline BB press  (rest only long enough to change plates) 
95 x 15 
115 x 15 
135 x 15 


Pec Deck 
160 x 15
170 x 15 
180 x 10 
190 x 10


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 28, 2012)

Legs tues 2/28/12 

Leg ext / Leg curl  (superset) 
100 x 17/15 
110 x 17/10 
120 x 17/13
140 x 15/9 

Leg press 

14 plates x 20 
16 pl x 20 
18 pl x 20 
20 pl x 20 

Squat 
185 x 10 
205 x 10 
225 x 10 

Stnading calf raises.
100 x 20
120 x 17
140 x 17 
160 x 17  

 Being doing calves on sun too.   Need to start recording those workouts .   Back is all better I think will hit legs hard next week.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 1, 2012)

Thur 3/1/12    tri/shoul 

Close grip bb bench  ( no spotter today ) 
225 x 12 
235 x 9 
245 x 6 
225 x 8 

Dips 
bw x 15 
bw+40 x 15 
bw+60 x 15 
bw+100 x 8 

Skull crushers 
75 x 17 
85 x 15 
95 x 9 
105 x 9 

Smith Press (plate weight only) 
90 x 12 
120 x 12 
140 x 8 


Db side lats  (seated) 
25 x 12 
30 x 12 
35 x 8 
40 x 6 

High rope pulls 

#7 x 22
#10 x 20 
#13 x 16 
#15 x 12 



 Feeling fantastic today, ordered some deca to run during the last part of my cycle. Was gonna run d bol too during the last 4 weeks but it was all gone.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 4, 2012)

Back  Fri 3/2/12 

Pullovers
170 x 11 
180 x 9 
190 x 8 
200 x 5 

Pullups (underhand) 

bw x 15 
+30 x 9 
+40 x 6 
+50 x 6 

BB rows (underhand) 
225 x 10 
235 x 9 
255 x 8 
275 x 5 

Shrugs 
135 x 25 
225 x 20 
275 x 17 
315 x 8 

Db curls 
30 x 15 
35 x 11 
40 x 9 
45 x 5 


Sunday  3/4/12 

Standing bb curls 
75 x 15 
85 x 12 
95x 12 
105 x 8 

Seated incline curls 
25 x 15 
30 x 11 
35 x 10 
40 x 6 

Standing cable curls 
#4 X 15 
#5 X 14 
#6 X 9 
#4 X 17 

Standing Calf raise  ( no maching have to do these on the stpes of the dip machine) 
100 x 20 
120 x 20 
140 x 17 
160 x 18 

Calf raises on leg press 
90 x 30 
180 x 27 
270 x 18 
360 x 13 

Seated calf raises   ( have to use the smith machine and stack plates on the ground) 
90 x 22 
180 x 17 
270 x 16 
320 x 13 
180 x 29 

  My gym has nothing for calves, so I had to get inventive.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 4, 2012)

Sunday 3/4/12  Start of week 9 

  Not to happy with my test dose. Last years cycle was producing better results on only 500 mg a week. My side are less this time around with half the ai dose. I think my test might be underdosed. I ordered from a different source should be here soon. I also will start Deca for the last few weeks. Seems the eq is fine for sides so far, so I feel pretty safe adding another compound for the last few weeks. I'm going to have my bloodwork done around week 10, so I dont drop dead. ^^ I will post the results. Also going to go to a local blood drive and donate.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 8, 2012)

Mon 3/5/12   chest

db press
85 x 10 
90 x 10 
95 x 7 
100 x 4ds 

bb flat bench  (no spotter) 30 sec rest 
225 x 15 
225 x 13 
225 x 10 
225 x 10 

bb incline  just enough rest to change plates 
95 x 15 
115 x 5 
135 x 14 


 Worked over 12 hrs, so I was like a little girl in the gym. Still got a great pump had a decent light workout. Never having anyone in the gym to spot me gets old.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 8, 2012)

tues 3/6/12   Calf /legs 

Standing calf raises 
100 x 20 
120 x 20 
140 x 17 
160 x 17 
170 x 15 

Calves on leg press 
90 x 35 
180 x 27 
270 x 18 
360 x 18 
360 x 15 


Seated calf raises. 
90 x 22 
180 x 15 
270 x 15 
320 x 15 
320 x 12 

Squats 
225 x 15 
225 x 12 
225 x 10 
225 x10 


Another long ass day. Working for a living is a bitch. Made over 450 today thou so was worth it.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 8, 2012)

tues 3/8/12  Tri/shoulders

Close grip bench  (no spotter) 
205 x 25 
225 x14 
235 x 8 
225 x 12 

Skull crushers 
75 x 15 
85 x 15 
95 x 12 
105 x 8 

V handle pressdowns 
60 x 20 
70 x 20 
80 x 12 
90 x 8 

Seated smith press (plate weight only) 
90 x 12 
110 x 12 
140 x 9 
160 x 6 

Upright rows 
95 x 15 
115 x 13 
135 x 9 
135 x 11 

High cable rows 
#5 x 30 
#8 x 25 
#11 x 20 
#14 x 15 

 Good workout today. Felt strong even thou I put in so many hours this week. Alot of wind damage this week, made good money but my gym time suffers. I can imagine I will gain very little weight this week. The amount of calories I would  have to take in and roof +12 hours a day would be insane. Maybe I burnt some blubber off my fat gut.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 8, 2012)

where did you get the gear from?..... i  think i remember you askin me, but im hopin you dint get bad stuff from somewhere i suggested.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 8, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> where did you get the gear from?..... i think i remember you askin me, but im hopin you dint get bad stuff from somewhere i suggested.


 

No sir. I just placed an order where you suggested, will be here soon. The gear in question is paramount. Funny thing is the stuff with no labels is like rocket fuel, but the stuff with nice labels imo is shit.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 8, 2012)

The stuff on the left makes me feel like superman. The stuff one the right, well not so much. I completely stopped taking my ai a week ago. And have no sides from estro. I think there is test in there. Just not sure how much. Don't be fooled by fancy labels. ^^ View attachment 40920


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 8, 2012)

thank god!.... i really dont want to point someone in a direction that turns out to be shit!.... dont know about you but i have to work for my money, and i dont want to give it away.

the stuff you have comin now is 100% on the up and up!... i had some junk from paramount also.... shit happens


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 8, 2012)

Deja Vu said:


> View attachment 40920


 

the enth 300 i had was dark brown and worked well. looks like the enth you have is light in color...


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 9, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> thank god!.... i really dont want to point someone in a direction that turns out to be shit!.... dont know about you but i have to work for my money, and i dont want to give it away.
> 
> the stuff you have comin now is 100% on the up and up!... i had some junk from paramount also.... shit happens


 

Agreed no biggie. I should have just went with the best choice first time around and spent more money.  Live and learn!


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 9, 2012)

3/9/12    Back 

Pullovers
170 x 10 
180 x 9 
190 x 8 
200 x 6 

Pullups 
bw x 16 
+40 x 6 
+50 x 6 
+60 x 4 DS 

BB rows  (underhand) 
225 x 12 
235 x 11 
245 x 9 
255 x 9 

Cable rows 
#11 x 15 
#12 x 11 
#13 x 12 
#14 x 9 

Shrugs 
225 x 22
275 x 17 
315 x 8


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 11, 2012)

Sunday 3/11/12  Begin week 10 

Standing BB curls 
75 x 15 
85x12
95 x 11
105 x 8 

DB preacher curls 
30 x 15 
35 x 12 
40 x 9 

Standing Cable curls 
#4 x 25 
#5 x 15 
#6 x 9 

Reverse grip BB curls 
75 x 14 
75 x 14
85 x 11 
85 x 11 

Standing Calf raise
120 x 19 
140 x 19 
160 x 21 
180 x 19 

Calf press
4plates x 25 
6pl x 19 
6pl x 20 

Seated calf raise 
180 x 27 
230 x 21 
270 x 16 
230 x 22


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 12, 2012)

Mon 3/12/12 Chest 


Incline DB 
85 x 12 
90 x 10 
95 x 7 
100 x 5 

Flat BB Bench 
245 x 12 
275 x 9 
295 x 5 
315 x 3 ds 

Incline BB 
95 x 15 
115 x 75 
135 x 15 
155x 10 

Pec deck 
150 x 15 
160 x 15 
170 x 10


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks good so far


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 13, 2012)

3/13/12  Calf work  

Standing calf raise 
120 x 22 
140 x 22 
160 x 20 
190x 15 ds 

Calf press 
4 plates x 22 
4pl x 22
6pl x 20 
6pl x 19 

Seated calf 

180 x 31 
230 x 22 
270 x 19 
270 x 19 


 12 hrs roofing today. Made good money but had to work late as fuck. Some tweeker tried to get cocky because I kept going to eat. But at the end of the day I put down 6 sq more than the toothless hillbilly. I'd like to feed him his teeth but there all gone from the meth. To tell the truth I;m scared to touch the freakshow so I try to ignore him. Will do squats thursday instead of tri/shoulders.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 15, 2012)

Close grip bench 
185 x 12 
225 x 12 
235 x 8 
245 x 6 
225 x 10 

Skull crushers 

75 x 15 
85 x 15 
95 x 12 
105 x10 

Seated smith press (plate weight only ) 
110 x 12 
140 x 10 
160 x 7 

Seated Side laterals 

25 x 15 
30 x 11 
35 x 10 
40 x 6 

DB front raise 

25 x 15 
30 x 15 
35 x 12 



Fuck work is killing me! Missed a meal today so much to do. Work is a bitch I'm going to have to start carrying hamburger patties in my pocket. Eat them on the go.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 16, 2012)

Back 3/16/12

pullovers
170 x 12
180 x9
190 x 8 
200x 7

pullups 
bw x 15 
+30 x 10 
+40 x 7 
+50 x 6 ds 

bb rows (underhand)

225 x 12
245 x 9 
255 x 9 
265 x 6 

Shrugs 
135 x 20 
225 x 25 
275 x 20 
315 x 12 

Got my new gear today. View attachment 41207 Will start the new test and deca on sunday begining of week 11. I look forward to the new test, the guy comes highly recomended.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 18, 2012)

3/18/12  Begin week 11.    
   Had to get new gear the new test I had was lacking. So starting this week I will be 800 test, 400 deca, 600eq for 10 weeks or so. If my blood work says I'm doing ok I might go a little longer.  On vacation so I get to try a new gym tom, excited to workout in a new place.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 20, 2012)

3/19/12 did chest today 

 Was a new gym, alot of nice equipment but very little free weights. All I could do with free weight was bench and incline with db's.  And the fags had a 225 limit on the flat bench. WTF is that?  I didnt have 275 on there for two minutes and someone came in and made me take it off. LOL!!!


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 26, 2012)

Begin week 12   2nd week on new test and deca. No real change yet. Driving 18 hrs in a bitch with two kids. ^^  



DB incline 

85 x 11 
90 x 5 
85 x 12 
85 x 10 

Flat bb bench 
225 x 15 
245 x 10 
275 x 7 
295 x 3 dsx2  

Incline BB bench  (30 sec rest) 
95 x 15 
115 x 15 
135 x 15 

DB curls ( no rest) 
25 x 15 
30x 12
35 x 12 
40 x 6


----------



## Deja Vu (Apr 1, 2012)

Calf work 3/27/12   tues

Standing calf 
50 x 26
100x 20 
130 x 20 
160 x 17 

Calf press 
2plates x 40 
4pl x 28 
6pl x 23 
6pl x 19 

Seated calf 
90 x 36 
180 x 25 
230 x 22 
270 x 15 


tri/shoulders  3/29/12  thur 

Close grip 
225 x 13 
235 x 9 
245 x 7 
255 x 5 ds 

Skull crushers 
75 x 15 
85 x 12 
95 x 8 
75 x12 

pressdowns 
60 x 17 
70 x 12
80 x 8 
60 x 15 


Smith press  (plate weight only) 
90 x 12 
110 x 10 
140 x 8 
160 x 4 

High rows
#7 x 25 
#9 x 25 
#11 x 25 
#13 x 15 



Back 3/31/12 

Pullovers 
170 x 10 
180 x 10 
190 x 7 
200 x 5 ds 

BB rows 
225 x 12 
235 x 10 
245 x 9 
255 x 10 

Pullups 

bw x 17 
bw x 15
bw+30 x 7 
bw+30 x 6ds 

Low cable rows 
#10 x 17 
#11 x 13 
#12 x 11
#13 x 9 

Shrugs 
225 x 20 
275 x 13 

DB curls 
25 x 20 
30 x 20 
35 x 9 
30 x 12


----------



## Deja Vu (Apr 1, 2012)

4/1/12  3rd week new test /deca. 

 I stopped the eq as it came from the same guy the random test did. So I figure why risk it. 2ml a week mystery oil? No thanks. So now I'm just pars test(800) deca (400). Nips are getting sensative gonna start my ai soon. 




Calf work 4/1/12  

Leg press 
14 plates x 20 
16pl x 20 
18pl x 20 

Standing calf 
140 x 20 
150 x 20 
160 x 17 
170 x 14

Calf press 
2pl x 35 
4pl x 30 
6pl x 21 
8pl x 13 

Seated calf 
90 x 30 
180 x 30 
230 x 24 
270 x 17


----------



## Deja Vu (Apr 10, 2012)

Chest  4/3/12 

DB Incline 
80x12
85x10
90x6ds

Flat bb bench
225 x15 
275x9
295x4dsx2

Incline bb (no  rest)
95x15
115x15
135x15 


Tri shoulders 4/5/12 

SKull crushers
95x17
105x14
115x10
115x8 

Close grip bench
225x12
235x8
245x6
245x4ds

V handle pressdowns
60x22
70x16
80x10
90x8

SM Should press (plate weight only)
110x12
140x8
140x8
140x6 


Back 4/6/12 

Pullovers
170x12
180x9
190x8
200x5

BB rows
225x12
235x12
245x9
255x10

Pullups
bwx15
bwx12
+30x7
+40x5

Low cablerows
#11x15
#12x11
#13x10
#14x6

Shrugs
135x27
225x20
275x12


----------



## Deja Vu (Apr 10, 2012)

Sunday 4/8/12 

Begin weeks 4, I know again why I fell in love with test. I feel fanatstic, 800 test E 400 deca. I wish I didn't have to labor, and could just eat all day. Eat,fuck,lift, that would be my day.


----------



## Deja Vu (Apr 10, 2012)

Chest  Mon 4/9/12

db incline
85x12
90x10
95x5
95x6ds

bb flat bench
245x12
275x9
295x5
315x4dsx2

Pec deck
160x12
170x12
180x10


Made about 450 today roofing, steep tearoff. Kicked my ass thou. Rare we get ones that pay this well. So I stayed late, missed a meal and got to the gym late. 



Legs  tue 4/10/12

Squat
205x8
225x6
245x6
245x6

Standing calf 
170x17
180x12
190x17
200x19

Calf press
2 platesx32 
4plx22
6plx18
6pl+50x14 

Seated calf
90x32
180x25
230x19
270x17



Weight has started to climb. I sling two bundles of shingles around like they are toys. Test makes me more money. I'm carrying two bundles while they carry one, I put down more shingles make more money, buy more test. I need to carry hamburger patties around in my pocket, and smash one every chance I get.


----------



## Deja Vu (Apr 12, 2012)

Tri/shoulders   Thur 4/12/12


Skull crushers
75x18
85x15
95x14
105x8

Close grip bench
225x12
235x9
235x9ds

V handle pressdowns
60x20
70x17
80x12
90x8

SM shoulder press (plate weight only)
90x12
110x10
140x8
160x5

db front raises
20x15
25x15
30x12
35x10

high rows
#6x35
#9x20
#12x17
#15x10


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

I'll try Meal #2


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

It's good! Yeah..


----------

